

Hackers use security camera DVRs as Bitcoin-mining rig - ozh
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/04/02/dvr_botnet_mines_bitcoins/

======
sirsar
To get a sense of the scale of inefficiency, writing this code was certainly
less profitable than walking down the highway picking up bottles to return for
their 5-cent deposit.

